# Abandoned House In Essex



## Tpo3000

Recently discovered this house on a camping trip. Was hidden in dense overgrowth and quite a challenge to get into because of it. Inside was falling apart the upstairs had sections of floor missing so we had to tread carefully. There was little to no vandalism which was a good pointand the house is well worth a look at. I dont know if anyone knows this place at all.


----------



## Reaperman

Tpo3000 said:


> There was little to no vandalism



So the windows removed themeselves?


----------



## Tpo3000

Maybe but didnt appear to be vandalism a few windows were still intact and there was no evidence of graffiti or littering with the exception of the name "Scott" written in mud/shit on a wall but it appeared to be quite untouched by vandals


----------



## Crisp Monster

Looks pretty funky, kitchen just like granny's...

Any trace of the former residents, posessions etc abandoned?


----------



## Tpo3000

There wasnt really any possessions left behnd, bar some tattered curtains and an (empty) ancient bag of toffees underneath the sink


----------



## Crisp Monster

Were they werthers originals? If so, definitely granny's house!


----------



## louisa

Does this house have a number and street name? I'd be interested in finding out ownership details via Land Registry as I love the look of it!


----------



## Tpo3000

No they werent Werther's lol

I have no idea what the exact details of the house are location wise it was hidden in dense overgrowth along a country lane

It's in Mersea Island though


----------



## kongzi

That looks like a place on the way to mersea island on the main road, if not, theres one waiting to be looked at just the same


----------



## louisa

Got in touch with Mersea Island via their website on the off chance they know property location, owner, etc. Turns out pretty much the whole island knows the house! Everyone has been trying to buy it for years, but supposedly the owners are refusing to sell it, as it was their family home. You'd think if they loved it that much they'd keep it maintained??


----------



## norman

Whats up with the finish on the bricks ? - has something been taken off ? Roof looks in good nick though. Any idea why the this family left ?


----------



## kongzi

I stand corrected! Which means I really must go an have a look at the house I've seen on the way to Mersea!


----------



## Pete

norman said:


> Whats up with the finish on the bricks ? - has something been taken off ? Roof looks in good nick though. Any idea why the this family left ?



It looks like either cheap white masonry paint over brick or 'snowcem' which was a popular paint-cement mix about thirty years ago (although you can still get it!).

I find the whole logic behind letting something rot because it was 'their family home' a bit bizarre. Presumably they must have money/property to (metaphorically) burn? A real waste of a good home.


----------



## Tpo3000

louisa said:


> Got in touch with Mersea Island via their website on the off chance they know property location, owner, etc. Turns out pretty much the whole island knows the house! Everyone has been trying to buy it for years, but supposedly the owners are refusing to sell it, as it was their family home. You'd think if they loved it that much they'd keep it maintained??



The inside is in quite good condition considering the outside the upstairs is a bit dodgy i.e large sections of floor missing and if youre going to go be prepared to fight your way through large amounts of overgrowth (there was some barbed wire in the growth too on the side we went in) the neighbours were okay they knew we was there but took no other action. It is near a pub (cant remember the name sorry)


----------



## savagehenry83

where in mersea is this it looks like it might be worth checking out


----------



## UrbanX

Nice find, I love little gems like this just stumbled upon!


----------



## King Al

Its most likely long gone now


----------



## LittleMadam

Me and my other half went past there some time last year and it was still standing. Is a complete reck though and we didn't go in.


----------



## Ghostyxx

This is such a waste of what I'm sure was at one time a beautiful family home! Why do people do this???

Good pictures, may go and take a look myself!

Love and happiness!
Ghostyxx


----------



## djmartyc

this is still there!we drove past it the last night but it was to dark to go & have a look.i will return!


----------



## shadydarkside

nice one dude ...pm sent


----------



## shadydarkside

can anybody help me out with a flash earth link to this place pppllleeeaaasseee i cant find it lol


----------



## djmartyc

visited this yesterday pic's to follow shortly i've lost cable to connect to comp....only taken on my fone so pic's won't be that good


----------



## and7barton

norman said:


> Whats up with the finish on the bricks ? - has something been taken off ? Roof looks in good nick though. Any idea why the this family left ?



I once went to Mersea Island. It wasn't long before I wanted to leave too.


----------



## Potter

That a great old house. If I had it I'd keep a lot of the old stuff.


----------



## fastfrankie

Potter said:


> That a great old house. If I had it I'd keep a lot of the old stuff.



This place has been empty for at least twenty years. My brother in law looked into trying to buy it back in the early eighties but could not find anyone who claimed ownership.


----------



## Karen Williams

Tpo3000 said:


> Recently discovered this house on a camping trip. Was hidden in dense overgrowth and quite a challenge to get into because of it. Inside was falling apart the upstairs had sections of floor missing so we had to tread carefully. There was little to no vandalism which was a good pointand the house is well worth a look at. I dont know if anyone knows this place at all.
> 
> View attachment 249
> 
> 
> View attachment 250
> 
> 
> View attachment 251
> 
> 
> View attachment 252
> 
> 
> View attachment 253


Was this on the way to Mersea island? If so I have been wanting that house for over 40 years. I’d love to know if it’s for sale.


----------

